# Doh!!



## kitterz (Aug 11, 2014)

So, it is a holiday in Zimbabwe today and of course, just my luck, I  could not sleep in. So I got up and decided it would be a soaping day.

So I measure out all my ingredients for LS, get them in the crock pot, get it to trace, set a timer to check it, cover it and walk away to do clean up.

Get done with clean up, check the LS paste, give it a stir, cover and walk away again.

Make a batch of CP Honey soap, get that molded and check on the LS paste again and it is drying out in the crock pot. . .cannot understand this so decide to wait and see. . .little later. . . .almost dry as bones, so added a touch more water. . .that did nothing.

Came and sat down at the computer to look up any troubleshooting for LS and find a few things, read through but none of them are my issue. . . .

Then it dawns on me. . .I am the idiot here. . . .I used NaOH instead of KOH :sad:

New batch to be started. . .the end!!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 11, 2014)

it happens to the best of us , don't feel bad


----------



## Susie (Aug 13, 2014)

I have done that also.  Don't worry, we're all human here.


----------



## neeners (Aug 13, 2014)

oh no!!  but, now you have a nice hot processed soap!  so not all is lost!


----------



## Susie (Aug 13, 2014)

Not exactly HP soap.  You need much less NaOH than KOH to make soap.  I am not saying this can't be salvaged, but you are going to need someone much better in math than me to help.


----------



## kitterz (Aug 13, 2014)

nothing to salvage. . .I threw it out!! It looked horrible, I felt horrible. . .left the house, went and bought more CO as I had used my last, got home, started a new batch and I am happy again


----------

